# Best of Breed at Crufts



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Delighted to say that Sh Ch Siatham Calamity Jane ShCM won Best of Breed at Crufts yesterday


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations! That's quite an accomplishment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. Well deserved honor.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Watched you yesterday, many, many, congratulations you must be thrilled!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats!!!!

I bet She got a great award dinner!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

I am just going to link another thread below here that members expressed congratulations in, just incase they do not see this thread as well.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...151418-congratulations-annef-anne-callie.html


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Congratulation anne, both the girls i met yesterday are a treasure to you, x


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-just wow! What a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's amazing!!!!! Huge congratulations! What an accomplishment!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations Anne, Callie is gorgeous !!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

annef aka anne with i believe winnie


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Lovely photo Anne Congratulations to you and Callie I just went on the crufts website and counted how many Goldens were entered in the different classes I believe it was 514 WOW what a fantastic achievement


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

posted in the wrong place sorry xx


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Anne and Callie on your great win at Crufts. Love the photo of Winnie too, thanks for posting Tracey. Anne, you make it look so easy such a professional.


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

Gorgeous dog ! Congratulations


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations! Well earned by a gorgeous girl!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

How exciting!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I was so very lucky to be there at Crufts on the day Anne and Callie showed the world of Goldens how it's done and in such a relaxed manner  Beautiful fun sweet dog and lovely owner and breeder, a perfect partnership with a perfect result. So thrilled, I still get goosebumps thinking about it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful win, nicely done...


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Do I understand this correctly? Anne, you are breeder,owner and handler of Callie..... Wow, wow, wow. I am amazed. Congratulations on a lifetime achievement.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes I bred Callie and own and handle her. I also bred her Grandfather who won the same award several years ago. We nearly all handle our own dogs in the UK, there are very few professional handlers.Callie has 2 champion litter sisters as well, one Junior ch in Poland and a champion in South Africa- there were only 3 bitches in the litter!! Annef


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is so exciting! Did Callie get a steak?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Callie*

What an accomplishment!
HUGE Congratulations to Callie and you!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Many congratulations Anne


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Very well done!

I was there as well but we mainly watched the Gamekeeper's Ring. 

She's a beautiful dog!

Eileen


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

a massive well done to you and Callie

I was so pleased to see you in the ring, and Callie is such an amazing looking bitch.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I haven't been on here for a bit and just watched the best of the gundog group on Youtube. Was so excited to see you on there Anne! Congratulations!!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

No she didn't get steak but she did get the chance to get and get really dirty in the stream on Monday which is her favourite walk- black up to and including her belly!!Annef


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How wonderful... 



annef said:


> Yes I bred Callie and own and handle her. I also bred her Grandfather who won the same award several years ago. We nearly all handle our own dogs in the UK, there are very few professional handlers.Callie has 2 champion litter sisters as well, one Junior ch in Poland and a champion in South Africa- there were only 3 bitches in the litter!! Annef


----------

